# Mavs keen if Stoudemire available



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Dallas Mavericks would be considered front-runners to sign Amar'e Stoudemire if the 13-year veteran opts to pursue a contract buyout from the New York Knicks, according to league sources.
> 
> Stoudemire made it clear in his public comments that he's not yet sure if he wants to seek a buyout from the Knicks to join a contender for the stretch run, but sources told ESPN.com that Dallas has quickly emerged as a prime landing spot if he becomes a free agent.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...stoudemire-new-york-knicks-opts-pursue-buyout

Meh. I guess a change of scenery would be good for him if the Knicks agree to a buyout. But I don't see him (or O'neal) getting many minutes, especially in the playoffs.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A lot of teams would want Stoudamire so long as they aren't eating that deal. He could help a lot of teams


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> A lot of teams would want Stoudamire so long as they aren't eating that deal. He could help a lot of teams


...the Mavs in particular. He's be one heck of a Wright replacement.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Well Greg Smith hasn't been super effective off the bench, so there are minutes available at the backup center position.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> A lot of teams would want Stoudamire so long as they aren't eating that deal. He could help a lot of teams


The deal is only for the rest of the season. I think most teams would prefer to "eat that deal" as they would be able to unload a ton of salary to get him and then let him walk this summer.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...stoudemire-new-york-knicks-opts-pursue-buyout
> 
> Meh. I guess a change of scenery would be good for him if the Knicks agree to a buyout. But I don't see him (or O'neal) getting many minutes, especially in the playoffs.


Jermaine Oneal is a god damn gangster. A 20 minute a night gangster. 

You'll see.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Reading on HoopsHype that Stoudemire would prefer to go to Phoenix if bought out. I can see him doing well there, too.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Reading on HoopsHype that Stoudemire would prefer to go to Phoenix if bought out. I can see him doing well there, too.


He needs that training staff to stay healthy and he knows it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> The deal is only for the rest of the season. I think most teams would prefer to "eat that deal" as they would be able to unload a ton of salary to get him and then let him walk this summer.


The problem is that I don't see the Knicks taking on any long-term salary in a Stoudamire deal unless it nets them a star, and that's just not realistic, and there aren't many teams who have enough spare expirings to even match salary with New York. Seems logical that everyone will simply wait for NY to buy him out and then try to land him on a minimum deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> The problem is that I don't see the Knicks taking on any long-term salary in a Stoudamire deal unless it nets them a star, and that's just not realistic, and there aren't many teams who have enough spare expirings to even match salary with New York. Seems logical that everyone will simply wait for NY to buy him out and then try to land him on a minimum deal.


Why wouldn't New York just keep him then is my point though?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Why wouldn't New York just keep him then is my point though?


Tax savings. Every dollar Amare gives back nets the Knicks at least two, and possibly more (I'm not sure if they're a repeater tax team). $10 million is $10 million.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Tax savings. Every dollar Amare gives back nets the Knicks at least two, and possibly more (I'm not sure if they're a repeater tax team). $10 million is $10 million.


Jim Dolan doesn't ****ing care though.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Jim Dolan doesn't ****ing care though.


Then it's a favor to Amare and his agent? I mean, there's a reason they're expected to buy him out and it's unlikely to be "random chance".


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Then it's a favor to Amare and his agent? I mean, there's a reason they're expected to buy him out and it's unlikely to be "random chance".


I personally think it's Amare's agent putting this out to the media. 

I don't think Jimmy Dolan has any interest helping out Amare by buying him out and admitting to his failure as a GM by signing him to that ridiculous contract.

We'll find out if I'm wrong soon. But again, I don't see this happening unless Amare's bank account benefits.


----------

